# AEM air fuel Gauge not giving out readings



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi I have a AEM Wideband Gauge Air/Fuel fitted on my r33 gtr which came with the car
I was installing a stereo in my car and when i was pushing the system back into place i blew a fuse and the stereo and Aem gauge shut down.
I cheked the fuses on the drivers side under dash and replaced the blown fuse and the stereo and aem gauge turned on. Stereo works fine
but the gauge on start up of the vehicle, once u turn the car on goes through its settings and reads out but then the digits blank out and there is no more further readout but the gauge is still on.

any help it was all working fine before i blew the fuse! 

What it does on start up is light up gives me some numbers then it reads out "poo" and then it blanks out but the power is still on

thanks


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Manzgtr said:


> What it does on start up is light up gives me some numbers then it reads out "poo"...


:chuckle: Sorry, but that's too funny..."poo".

Those things are utilizing such a narrow range of low voltage I could easily see where any fault to ground or spike would take them out. Probably need to replace it, or, try their tech line to see if it could be reset somehow.

Looks like it has a controller and there's a replacement sensor part number listed as Bosch 30-2001

Here's a link to the UEGO FAQ including tech line phone number.

Wideband O2 UEGO, Water/Methanol, Stand Alone Engine Management, Piggyback F/IC, Tru Boost Controller, Gauges, Automotive Performance Electronics

<snip> Contact the electronics tech line at 1-800-423-0046...etc.<snip>

AEMPOWER.com


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks mate will open up the dashboard and chek the wireing


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi i still cant get my air fuel gauge to work could it be this sensor that needs replacing i have no idea if this is the right sensor to replace but it looks like the right one attached to my exhaust pipe.


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

aem air fuel gauge fault (R33 GTR).MOV - YouTube

this is wot happens to it


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

On the list of videos next to yours was this one. Seems to indicate your wideband sensor is shot.

AEM's UEGO O2 Sensor Test - How to check to see if your aftermarket O2 sensor is bad - YouTube


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Ive never been able to get mine working, nothing but grief, I'm just going to buy a new one


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

i understand the o2 sensor could have malfunctioned but the weird thing is it was all working fine till the fuse blew and i changed the fuse and it powered up again... can a blown fuse really effect the actual sensor that pics up the readings?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Before you change the sensor you could check that there is 12v going to the heating element inside the sensor, at the plug under the car

The gauge is also a controller and provides a 0-5v output to an ecu if required as well as a readout on the gauge. You may or may not be using this output but If you wanted to check that with a multimeter it should vary between 0-5volts with a good sensor.

Look up the wiring for the aem uego here:



http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CEEQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.schnitzracing.com%2Fmanuals%2FAEMWBK.pdf&ei=VzydUOrAM8Gg0QX-z4HIAg&usg=AFQjCNHPZpTqhP4nIFgP-T5gn3VvauT1WQ


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

i opened the dash yesterday had a look at the wiring looked ok just need to see where the the bosh sensor is fitted as it came with the car.


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Should we have a wide band and a lambda in the exhaust or is it the same one? Do we take out the lambda and fit a wide band? I'm asking as I have a wide band gauge but only got one sensor in the exhaust and my afr readings are wrong


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Your ecu needs the lambda, so if you want an extra wideband you need to weld an extra bung on the exhaust


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

freakazoid3 said:


> Your ecu needs the lambda, so if you want an extra wideband you need to weld an extra bung on the exhaust


Unless the wideband gauge has an output that can be calibrated as a narrow band. Then you only need one. 

Or got a ecu that reads widebands..


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a pfc. I can only see 1 sensor in my exhaust,so my wideband gauge could have a narrow band sensor? Is this just a starboard sensor or what do I need to buy?
As I think its faulty


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Where normally is the lambda sensor?


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

No. Your wideband gauge has a wideband sensor but the gauge should have an output that can be configured as a narrowband signal so you don't need the actual sensor.


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok u went out and had a look and I could see 2 sensors on top of the manifold,would this be my lambda sensors?


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Then I have this sensor further down the exhaust 
I was told this is my wide band


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Did you ever discover WHY the fuse broke in the first place?


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry I don't know what you mean by the fuse


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

This isn't my thread lol I asked on this thread as no1 was answering my own one,had a bit much to drink so hijacked it lol


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Silviagtr85 said:


> This isn't my thread lol I asked on this thread as no1 was answering my own one,had a bit much to drink so hijacked it lol


Oh i see lol!

The first picture i can't really see anything in.
The second picture is definitly a lambda sensor but i don't know how to tell if it's the standard sensor or the one to your wideband gauge.

I would keep it simple and just use a wideband and let the aem gauge simulate a narrowband signal to the ecu.


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeh it's hard to see In the fist picture but there is 2 sensors in the manifold beside the turbos so I thought that was the lambdas.
The one in the second picture has LSU 4.2 on it


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Silviagtr85 said:


> Yeh it's hard to see In the fist picture but there is 2 sensors in the manifold beside the turbos so I thought that was the lambdas.
> The one in the second picture has LSU 4.2 on it


LSU 4.2 is a wideband sensor. Same as i'll be using  

Are you running a gtr or gtt/gtst?
Gtrs have two narrowband sensors and some people fit both when converting to single turbo.


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's a gtr engine,do they normally have 2 sensors in the manifold? If so then my WB sensor won't be connected to the ecu


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Silviagtr85 said:


> It's a gtr engine,do they normally have 2 sensors in the manifold? If so then my WB sensor won't be connected to the ecu


Alright. Then they have 2 sensors but they should be in the downpipes after the turbos.


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

I just went out,there on the small pipe after the turbo,then that pipe connects to the down pipes,so sensors are just an inch or two after turbos
Here's a video 

http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums...C0DA957B-879-00000153AD546787_zps883f5863.mp4

So since my sensor is faulty will it effect the running off the car since the car was mapped using the mappers own working sensor? does a faulty WB have nothing to do with the ecu since I have 2 NB sensors that will be connected to ecu?
I'm guessing since I do have 2 NB sensors my wideband will have no effect and only there as a gauge to check


----------

